# New mother has no milk...



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

My female pembroke welsh corgi is a wonderful mother, and is very attentive to her pups. However, she does not appear to be giving much milk. I have been supplementing her pups to keep them going and they seem to be doing ok. I was wondering if any one had had a similar problem. She does not appear to have mastitis or milk fever - seems happy and content and not sore or stiff at all.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

how long ago did she give birth? Have you called the vet? And did she has a oxy shot after delivery? - this helps let the "milk down"..


----------



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

I do have an appointment with my vet this week. She whelped last Thursday and seemed to be doing fine until Saturday. I called my vet 1st thing this morning to set up an appt. I've not heard of an "oxy" shot...is this something that should have already been given? I will be talking to my vet, but any info will be helpful.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Did your mentor have any comments?


----------



## KatyBud (Jul 22, 2007)

I had a Corgie that had to have a c-section and she almost died her utras split they did a spay and she spent a week at the vet .The puppys came home with me .I bottle feed them when she came home she had no milk so I kept bottle feeding.I kept the puppys with her and to my sirprise her milk came in .Maybe her milk will increase if not keep bottle feeding the babys. OXY shot's our givin while there in labor to help when the bitch is tired from labor or right after to clean her out


----------



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The bottle feeding seems to be helping and I think she is also starting to give a bit more milk. The pups are becoming a lot more active and look like they are starting to come around. They get pretty agressive when they are nursing, so I'm hoping the bottle feeding will give them enough extra that she can still supplement them as well.

To "Curbside Prophet", I do not have a mentor other than my local vet.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*where's my chair?*


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

All bitches should have a vet visit immediately following delivery to make sure she is empty and to get a clean out shot. Skipping this can mean death for you bitch, and/or poison milk and dead puppies if she gets an infection.

I am keeping a temp chart on my bitch STILL, and her puppies are two weeks old today.

Expectant bitches should be bagging up, and you should be able to express milk from each gland by about a week before the due date. As BorzoiMom indicates, oxytocin is an excellent stimulant for milk let down.

And last but not least, demand is what makes milk supply. The more you bottlefeed, the less demand, the less she will have. The only way to be SURE puppies are eating well is to weigh them. I use a postal scale that is accurate to .01 of an ounce, so I can make SURE my puppies are gaining weight every day.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

OH, so not true. I very rarely take a bitch for a post whelping exam. I have been involved in purebred dogs for almost 47 years now. You don't just give Oxytocin for the purpose of giving it. It is a controlled substance, and needs to be used carefully. You can do serious damage to a bitch without knowing what the heck you are doing. Actually oxytocin is commonly used in dairy cattle to increase milk production. 
The best way to deal with the issue with a bitch is adjust the diet. I mix the milk replacer into my girls food. This will increase her ability to make milk, as well as adding cottage cheese. There are also suppliments called Bitch Helper, etc. Just make sure your pups are attaching and nursing regularly to also stimulate milk production. Sometimes it can take up to 3 days for milk supply to come in fully.

p.s. Since your bitch has already whelped this will not effect you. But if Oxytocin is given to a bitch with a puppy stuck in the birth canal, you can rupture her uterus. So before ever administering this drug, you must be certain to check the birth canal manually. The drug needs to be given in small monitored doses with great care. I do not use is post whelping as a clean out drug unless the situation warrents it. If you have ever given birth yourself and had drugs used to induce labor, you know the contractions are 10 times harder than natural contracts. This is what Oxytocin does to your bitch.


----------



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you soooooo much! This information is so helpful! The pups are actually doing very well now and continue to nurse their mother. I'm keeping a close eye on them and weighing them to ensure they are gaining. I did use a mixed formula to supplement them for a few days...seemed to help them get off and running. I especially appreciate your advise on supplementing the mother. I have been feeding her puppy food (started about 6 weeks before whelp), but I plan to add the powdered milk or cottage cheese to her diet as soon as I get home from work.

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> OH, so not true. I very rarely take a bitch for a post whelping exam.


Different breeders, different opinions. I would personally be taking my bitches in for post-whelping exams.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I do X-ray prior to whelping, so I do know how many puppies I should be delivering. And they are monitored closely. I just do not like the idea of taking a new mom and pups into a vets office if I can prevent it. There are 3 vets in my vets office. I have all their cell phone numbers and their home numbers as well.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

These types of posts make me so sad. I just don't get it- don't think I ever will.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't really understand the meaning of your post. What is sad about X-raying a pregnant female?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

007Dogs said:


> Don't really understand the meaning of your post. What is sad about X-raying a pregnant female?


I think she means the breeding of pets 

ETA: Opps, sorry Snow. It looks like I mistook what you meant as well.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

What I mean is that its very sad to me when people put their animals in dangerous medical situations and then rather then be responsible and immediately take their pets to the vet they ask the question on an internet forum. 

I just get this terrible image in my head of someone who has a dog that could possibly be very sick waiting for one of us to hit the "reply" button, when they should be in their car with their dog on the way to the veterinarian.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

If that is what she means then why doesn't she just say so or ask? I find a confusing post so sad.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I knew I should have kept my little nose out of this thread. 

007, I truly wasn't being sarcastic. In fact, I think I was pretty clear in explaining myself. 

If you would like for me to explain to you more fully how I feel, please PM me. I would be happy to oblige you. I do not wish to high jack this thread any further. 

Thank you, 

Snow


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Snowshoe, I think if you have something to say to me, feel free to say it in a public venue. I have nothing to hide. 

"These types of posts make me so sad. I just don't get it- don't think I ever will"
I find your post very vague and do not understand the comment. Rather than hijack this thread, go start a new one addressed to me directly then. 
Like I said I have nothing to hide.

I would start the new thread myself, but since I am new, I am not really certain how to do that.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

007Dogs said:


> I find your post very vague and do not understand the comment. Rather than hijack this thread, go start a new one addressed to me directly then.
> Like I said I have nothing to hide.


Snow is referring to the OP, not you. Please take this up in a PM if you still don't understand this. Thank you.


----------

